

87 Months in Prison for Copyright Infringement: Fair Sentence or Utter Madness? - ninthfrank07
http://torrentfreak.com/87-months-in-prison-for-copyright-infringement-fair-sentence-or-utter-madness-130608/

======
tptacek
He wasn't just a large-scale commercial software pirate (discarding the
always-ludicrous damage estimates the DoJ comes up with, he plead guilty to
taking over a quarter of a million dollars from his clients). He was also a
fugitive: he fled the country and hid in Pakistan; he was apprehended trying
to return to the US.

That could not have helped his sentence.

Of course, that detail is the lede of most of the stories I found about Naveed
Sheikh when I saw this on HN, but _nowhere to be found_ in this story. As
usual, TorrentFreak doesn't want to inform you about current events; what they
want is to whip up rageviews, which is how they make money.

------
robmil
As ever, profiting (and in this case, presumably profiting wildly) from
copyright infringement is usually enough to earn the ire of most decent
people. "Information wants to be free" is one thing; profiting entirely
parasitically from the work of others is another.

